# CEFX Raceway?? Still Open??



## heli_pro (Jul 7, 2007)

Was going to start racing - seen no new posts - are they open or closed?


----------



## KE4PJO (Feb 9, 2005)

http://cefxraceway.net/page/1cas0/Track_Info.html

Looks like they are, I suppose a phone call would clear things up.


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Can someone who has them post some pics and other shots of his new place?

Been to the one in Toledo a few times but not his new place.

Thanks


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

There are some photos on the RCScoringPro.com website of the 2007 ROAR On-Road Nationals held at CEFX. http://www.rcscoringpro.com/photos/main.php


----------



## Thammer (Apr 3, 2006)

CEFX was open today.

You can call JC after 2 PM. Track #734 722-7479


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

Yes, we are still open. We did close the shop for a week while we were down in Toledo for the GLC but now we are back and open with our usual hours again:

Monday - Closed
Tuesday - 2pm-9pm - Racing starts at 6:30pm
Wednesday - 2pm-9pm - Open Practice
Thursday - 2pm-9pm - Open Practice
Friday - 2pm-9pm - Open Practice
Saturday - 10am-9pm - Open Practice
Sunday - 9am-6pm - Racing starts at Noon

This year, we will have more of our special event races as well as several Tuesday night series with different point systems to keep it interesting. We will also have the CRL events and the BRL makes a stop @ CEFX in early November.

If anyone has any questions just let us know at the shop or here on-line:

www.cefxraceway.net
P. 734-722-7479


----------

